# Crewmax Tundra Lift



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these yet?

http://www.explorerprocomp.com/wn_101507.php


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I do not have one , but saw one today new tundra with the lift. i will have to say it makes
the truck look alot bigger than it really is. I'm 5'7" and the hood was looking me in the eye's
It does not look like a 1/2 ton at all.


----------

